

How we came up with our fitness app: living out of suitcases - kevinbracken
http://blog.gymsurfing.com/post/85561862984/how-living-out-of-suitcases-became-a-fitness-app

======
jasondenizac
i am currently on a plane. i would love something like this. apps like
spinlister and flitecar let me make every city my own city. this fits in that
same mold.

~~~
kevinbracken
I feel you. I book my Airbnb, rental car (and now gym) after I land, not
before. Decision windows are shrinking for all travel verticals

------
devinross14
not a bad app to have when you're in new places

~~~
kevinbracken
totally! this problem occurred to us when we were traveling all over the
country and found working out on the road annoying and difficult

